# NECHES RIVER, SAND BASS???



## Eastexn (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone fished the Neches River below Lake Palestine spillway, and do the White Bass run in there in the spring.

If so can one launch at the road below the spillway?

Just trying to find some out of the way spots before the run begins in Deep East Texas


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes they catch whites and hybrids also. You may be able to slide a flatbottom down the bank on the west side, south of the low water bridge below the spillway but don't know for sure. I probably crossed that low water bridge 30 or 40 times when I was working up in Tyler last year and launched at the dam ramp but never really payed that much attention to it downstream. 
They also catch a lot of white bass on the Neches up above the lake. There is a ramp at the river bridge on 31 just east of Chandler, a small boat will work up there if the river is up, if it's not up you may be dragging it in some places.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Neches....*

My buddy has a place on L Palestine. Last year we went below the dam, and walked downstream about 1/2 a mile. There is no "official" launch there, like mentioned, maybe a kayak or slide a jon boat in.....but when we walked downstream, there were several places where driftwood would have blocked you from going further.

On the upper Neches, there is a decent boat launch by the highway out of Chandler, but not for big bass boats....river is pretty narrow (maybe 30'-40' across) there and some snags also. Saw a few kayaks and small jon boats there.

There is a poorly maintained ramp on the upper lake.......drop money in a can type deal. Will see if I can upload it.

Ok can't upload....Google earth...32 18 00 98 N 95 27 36 41 W

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------

